# 100 lbs lost



## SamuelTaylor (Jun 21, 2011)

I hit the 100 lbs lost mark yesterday.  It took many years but 13 lbs were lost in the past 3 weeks.  I have been doing cardio for an hour to two hours a day six days a week and keeping my calories around 1500.  I am jazzed!


----------



## niki (Jun 21, 2011)

Congratulations!  Awesome job - it's a great feeling isn't it?!  

If you want to continue losing and save time at the gym - might I suggest some iron in your 'diet'.....


----------



## SamuelTaylor (Jun 22, 2011)

By "Iron" I assume you mean weights.  I am lifting a couple days a week.  I do a full body workout to ease myself into it.  I used to lift a lot when I was younger but when ever I try to start lifting I get too ambitious and end up aggravating my tendinitis.  So I am going slow and paying attention to technique.


----------



## niki (Jun 23, 2011)

SamuelTaylor said:


> I hit the 100 lbs lost mark yesterday. It took many years but 13 lbs were lost in the past 3 weeks*. I have been doing cardio for an hour to two hours a day six days a week* and keeping my calories around 1500. I am jazzed!


 
Yep - I meant lifting.....I switched from a routine similiar to yours - 1-2 hours of cardio six days a week, to lifting five days a week, with cardio/abs on the off days.  Losing much more rapidly this way.....my journal is under Catalyst if you wanna take a look.

You've done a great job!  Keep it up.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------

